# SSD Crucial M4 non reconnu par mon MPB 13"



## RLP2 (5 Novembre 2012)

Bonsoir à tous,

Cela fait plusieurs jours que je suis en galère avec mon Crucial M4 512 Go, fraichement arrivé pour se marier avec mon MBP 13" fin 2011, et remplacer ce disque dur d'origine franchement pas sexy. 
 Une fois la bête reçue, je me suis constitué via _Lion disk Maker_ une copie du système sur clé USB. Pensant qu'il serait important d'updater dès le départ le firmware du SSD, j'ai téléchargé l'update que j'ai ensuite gravé via l'utilitaire de disques sur un CD.
Mon problème est le suivant : dès lors que le SSD est branché en interne à la nappe SATA il n'existe même pas pour le mac. Rien dans l'utilitaire de disque, ni nulle part ailleurs... :hein:

J'ai ensuite essayé de le mettre dans un boitier externe pour faire autrement. Il apparait bien en tant que disque externe, ça fonctionne. J'ai donc pu le formater, installer Lion mais ça ne change rien au problème : à l'intérieur, il n'est toujours pas reconnu. 
Il faudrait peut-être updater le firmware du M4 (actuellement en 000F) mais l'utilitaire de Crucial ne scanne que ce qui vient des ports SATA. Donc pas d'update possible en externe (à moins que quelqu'un ait une solution ?).

Je suis donc coincé pour le moment. Précisons que le MBP n'avait aucun problème au niveau du HDD donc je ne pense pas que ce soit une déficience hardware type SATA ou autre...

Quelqu'un aurait-il rencontré le même problème, ou aurait une solution à ce problème ?

Merci d'avance, et bonne soirée à tous !

Rlp2


----------



## Bubblefreddo (5 Novembre 2012)

Ce que j'ai fait sur un MBP de 2008.
J'ai installé le ssd crucial 128go en interne à la place du DD d'origine.
Puis j'ai booté sur le disque d'origine que j'ai mis dans un boitier usb en externe.
A partir de là, j'ai pu faire l'update du crucial ( il faut d'ailleur graver l'appli sur un cd, la cle usb ne marchait pas)

Une fois la mise à jours du crucial faite, j'ai eu acces au ssd et l'installation d'OSX n'a posé aucun pb.

J'espère t'avoir aidé...

Bon courage


----------



## RLP2 (5 Novembre 2012)

Je viens d'essayer. J'ai booté le MBP sur son HDD d'origine en externe dans le boitier puis j'ai lancé un redémarrage par le CD du programme de l'update ET... ça n'a pas marché ! Merci quand même.
Après recherche du SSD, le programme crucial me lance un "No drives found. Finished".

Que faire ?


----------



## edd72 (5 Novembre 2012)

Tu es sûr que la nappe est bien branchée et que tu ne l'as pas endommagée au démontage?

Si tu remets le DD d'origine, ça fonctionne?


----------



## Locke (5 Novembre 2012)

edd72 a dit:


> Tu es sûr que la nappe est bien branchée et que tu ne l'as pas endommagée au démontage?
> 
> *Si tu remets le DD d'origine, ça fonctionne?*



Là au moins, il sera fixé.


----------



## RLP2 (5 Novembre 2012)

Oui, j'ai essayé de remettre le HDD et ça marche. Ce n'est donc à priori pas la nappe qui est en cause.


----------



## njiki (5 Novembre 2012)

Et sous windows? Il est détecté ?


----------



## RLP2 (6 Novembre 2012)

Si je ne dis pas de bêtises, Bootcamp ne peut démarrer qu'à partir du disque interne du Mac. Et on retombe alors sur le même problème, SSD en externe donc pas trouvé par l'utilitaire Crucial.
Situation bien relou !

Je vais appeler les hotline Crucial et Apple. On verra ce qu'ils diront...


----------



## njiki (6 Novembre 2012)

Je te demandais ça car j'ai eu un soucis un jour avec Windows, ce dernier ne détectait plus mon SSD du jour au lendemain. J'ai dû réinstaller sur un HDD, j'ai brancé mon SSD sur un boitier externe et c'est seulement au bout d'un bon quart d'heure que mon SSD c'est mis à être détecté. 

J'avais lu ça et là qu'il y avait des soucis de réinitialisation avec ce SSD, très rare mais bon.



> Dans la plupart des cas, un SSD peut retrouver un fonctionnement  normal en effectuant un cycle dalimentation. Ce procédé prendra à peu  près une heure.
> 
> Pour faire cela sur un PC de bureau, tu devras connecter le SSD en utilisant uniquement la connexion dalimentation.
> 
> ...



C'était ce problème,  j'ai essayé de faire comme indiqué, ça n'a pas marché et c'est seulement quand j'ai lâché l'affaire qu'il a fonctionné avec cette méthode :rateau:


----------



## nemrod22 (6 Novembre 2012)

RLP2 a dit:


> Il faudrait peut-être updater le firmware du M4 (actuellement en 000F) mais l'utilitaire de Crucial ne scanne que ce qui vient des ports SATA. Donc pas d'update possible en externe (à moins que quelqu'un ait une solution ?).



J'ai également le crucial en 000F et je ne comprends pas pourquoi tu veux en changer?
Tu penses que le problème vient de là?


----------



## RLP2 (7 Novembre 2012)

J'ai appelé la hotline, on apprécie tout de suite l'ambiance "au bout du monde" à la FREE...  
Selon eux, il y a régulièrement des problèmes sur Mac avec les deux derniers firmware. On m'a recommandé de downgrader vers 0309, mais je ne vois toujours pas comment faire ! SUPER !!
Malheureusement j'ai tenté l'astuce du cycle d'alimentation, sans succès...
Il ne me reste plus qu'à essayer dans un autre MBP pour m'assurer que ce n'est pas le mien qui déconne. En dernier recours, un échange est possible chez Crucial...

En tout cas, merci pour vos réponses.


----------



## Locke (7 Novembre 2012)

C'est curieux ton histoire, surtout le fait qu'il soit visible en externe et jamais en interne. Surtout que tu précises que cela l'a fait dès le départ avec impossibilité de le formater en interne.

Si tu n'as rien de particulier dessus, je tenterais de le formater avec un PC ou un autre Mac au format FAT32, puis de le réinstaller en interne, de redémarrer sur le clone et voir avec Utilitaire de disque, s'il est visible ou pas.

Tu dis avoir pu le formater depuis le clone, est-ce que tout est correct, surtout *Schéma de carte de partition*:	Tableau de partition GUID* ?


----------



## RLP2 (7 Novembre 2012)

njiki a dit:


> Je te demandais ça car j'ai eu un soucis un jour avec Windows, ce dernier ne détectait plus mon SSD du jour au lendemain. J'ai dû réinstaller sur un HDD, j'ai brancé mon SSD sur un boitier externe et c'est seulement au bout d'un bon quart d'heure que mon SSD c'est mis à être détecté.
> 
> J'avais lu ça et là qu'il y avait des soucis de réinitialisation avec ce SSD, très rare mais bon.
> 
> ...




En relisant ton message, je me suis dit que ça valait peut-être le coup de réessayer l'astuce du cycle d'alimentation. Et puis finalement... ÇA A MARCHÉ !
Merci à tous pour votre aide. Maintenant, j'espère que les performances seront à la hauteur !


----------



## kalm (7 Novembre 2012)

Sur Mac le plus  sûr est de rester ou de passer en 0309.


----------



## edd72 (7 Novembre 2012)

J'ai reçu le mien en version 000F, je l'ai passé en version 010G et je n'ai aucun problème.

Je ne pense pas que ce soit une bonne idée de retrograder un M4 livré en version 000F vers une version antérieure 0309...

Et de toute façon, cela ne doit pas avoir d'incidence sur le fait que le SSD soit vu ou pas (sauf si mauvais flashage, évidemment).


----------



## kalm (7 Novembre 2012)

Si tu lis le détail de Crucial ,le passage en 000f ou même en 010G n'apporte rien en workStatition sur Mac ,donc aucun intérêt.
Il créait davantage de soucis aux users Mac qu'autre chose.
C'est pas parce que la 10G ne pose pas de problème sur la révision de ton Mac que cela sera une généralité.


----------



## RLP2 (10 Novembre 2012)

Après quelques essais concluants, le problème est réapparu. Mon SSD n'est donc plus reconnu par mon MacBook Pro 13.
J'ai appelé un ami qui est venu avec son MBP15 de 2009 et nous avons testé le M4 dans le sien : tout marche à la perfection. Le problème viendrait donc à priori de mon Mac. Cool !

J'ai rendez-vous avec un Genius aujourd'hui. Normalement, on sera fixé sur l'origine du problème.


----------



## njiki (10 Novembre 2012)

Ah content de t'avoir semi-aidé^^Tiens nous au courant.


----------



## RLP2 (10 Novembre 2012)

Alors, selon le Genius il s'agit d'un problème avec le cordon SATA. Il a, semble-t-il, fait des tests avec le câble d'un autre mac et tout marchait. N'ayant plus de câble en stock, il m'a proposé de prendre mon Mac en réparation. Coût de l'opération : 51. Selon lui, il m'a "fait une fleur" car normalement, ils ne prennent pas en charge de reparations pour un disfonctionnement avec des composants ajoutés par la suite. Eh bien non merci ! Je vais d'abord essayer de remplacer la pièce par moi même, vu la simplicité de l'opération. 

Quelqu'un saurait où on peut trouver cette petite nappe SATA un peu particulière (avec une petite partie dédiée à l'infrarouge) ?


----------



## vfr2002 (11 Novembre 2012)

Bonjour RLP2, 

Regarde ici par exemple pour la nappe SATA

http://www.yooshop.com/fr/claviers/371-clavier-azerty-macbook-13-et-pro-13-unibody.html

J'ai passé commande chez eux récemment pour une nappe SATA Macbook Pro 15" et aucun soucis avec ce site.  

J'avais un Crucial M4 (256gb) que je n'arrivais pas à initialiser sous OSX et c'est bien la nappe qui était défectueuse (Ca ne fonctionnais pas non plus en mettant un disque SATA classique) 

Cordialement 

vfr2002


----------



## yeyette (11 Novembre 2012)

Et l envelopper (la nappe sata) dans de l aluminium ? J ai lu que ça réglait quelques problèmes avec mbp2011...


----------



## kalm (11 Novembre 2012)

@RLP2

Un lien m'a de nouveau ramené ici.
Je viens de remarquer que tu étais en 000F ,a savoir que cette révision est un calvaire pour  le 13 /2011 ,donc dowgrade en 0309. 
L'ai déjà proposé a des users ayant le même soucis ,après le dowgrade ca roulé.


----------

